# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نیازمندمشورت برای  دروس فیزیک و ریاضی

## _Aramesh_

سلام دوباره دوستان
من برای درس ریاضی و فیزیک تصمیم دارم یه برنامه جدید در نظر بگیرم که ریسکش زیاده اما حس میکنم ممکنه جواب بده  میخوام با شما هم مشورت کنم
من امسال اولین سالی هست که پشت کنکورم همینطور که میدونید پارسال از سال دوازدهم یه قسمتهایی حذف شد مثلا درس فیزیک دبیرما تا اوایل فصل سه به ما حضوری درس داد بقییه اش رو با فایل پی دی اف میفرستاد که من هیییییچی نمیفهمیدم و الان هم مطمئنم که ریاضی و فیزیک رو اگه بخوام اون قسمتها بخونم باید از صفرصفر شروع کنم به اندازه کافی هم تو مباحث قبل ایراد دارم مخصوصا ریاضی

برای همین با خودم فکر کردم کاش پنجاه درصد از کل مباحث ریاضی(دهم یازدهم دوازدهم) و همینطور پنجاه درصد از کل مباحث فیزیک انتخاب کنم تا روز کنکور فقط از این مباحث تست کار کنم بعد اگر وقت اضافه اومد که خیییلی بعید میدونم بیاد رو بقیه مباحث کار کنم مثلا برای فیزیک تو پایه دوازدهم فقط فصل یک و دو رو کار کنم و...

نظرشما چیه؟بنظرتون کار درستیه؟

پ.ن:رتبه ای هم که برای کنکور هدفمه رتبه زیر چهارهزار

----------


## MMdibi

من خودم ریاضی و فیزیک رو به طور کامل از دی شروع کردم، موج ریاضی و فیزیک رو گرفتم از رو همون ها کار میکنم فیزیک گزینه دو رو فقط فصل 4 دهم اش رو فرصت کردم کار کنم با موج صد زدم تراز 10000 داد به نظر من وقت میکنی همه رو بخونی و ریاضی هم باید بخونی چون ربط داره

----------


## sina_u

اگه تصمیم گرفتی فصلی رو کنار بذاری اون فصلها رو از جمعبندی بخون تستهاشو از همون جمعبندی بزن.
چون میبینی یک سوال سخت از مبحثی که خوندی میاد و یک سوال ساده از اون مبحثی که نخوندی میاد بعد پشیمون میشی.
فیزیک و ریاضی رو باید تو تست یاد گرفت ممکنه اول بخونی نفهمی تست که بزنی می فهمی قضیه از چه قراره.
ذهنتونو درگیر مسئله کنین اینقدر به خودتون تلقین نکنین بدون معلم نمیتونم یاد بگیرم. هر چی که برای آموزش نیاز هست تو این کتابهای کمک آموزشی گفته شده همشون به شکل خودآموز نوشته شدن.

----------


## Kimiaaaaaa

به نظر من هنوز هم وقت داری برای خوندنشون مثلا من فیزیک کلا خوب نخوندم تازه شروع کرد. میتونی 2ساعت شبا دیرتر بخوابی اونارو جبران کنی یا .... با یه برنامه ریزی خوب برو جلو  :Yahoo (99):  هر مبحثی که نخوندی برو تو الا تدریسشو رایگان نگاه کن

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوباره دوستان
> من برای درس ریاضی و فیزیک تصمیم دارم یه برنامه جدید در نظر بگیرم که ریسکش زیاده اما حس میکنم ممکنه جواب بده  میخوام با شما هم مشورت کنم
> من امسال اولین سالی هست که پشت کنکورم همینطور که میدونید پارسال از سال دوازدهم یه قسمتهایی حذف شد مثلا درس فیزیک دبیرما تا اوایل فصل سه به ما حضوری درس داد بقییه اش رو با فایل پی دی اف میفرستاد که من هیییییچی نمیفهمیدم و الان هم مطمئنم که ریاضی و فیزیک رو اگه بخوام اون قسمتها بخونم باید از صفرصفر شروع کنم به اندازه کافی هم تو مباحث قبل ایراد دارم مخصوصا ریاضی
> 
> برای همین با خودم فکر کردم کاش پنجاه درصد از کل مباحث ریاضی(دهم یازدهم دوازدهم) و همینطور پنجاه درصد از کل مباحث فیزیک انتخاب کنم تا روز کنکور فقط از این مباحث تست کار کنم بعد اگر وقت اضافه اومد که خیییلی بعید میدونم بیاد رو بقیه مباحث کار کنم مثلا برای فیزیک تو پایه دوازدهم فقط فصل یک و دو رو کار کنم و...
> 
> نظرشما چیه؟بنظرتون کار درستیه؟
> 
> پ.ن:رتبه ای هم که برای کنکور هدفمه رتبه زیر چهارهزار


اگر فقط 50 درصد مباحث رو بخونی میتونی  30-35 درصد بزنی...با این درصد کارت راه میفته؟
قسمت دوم فیزیک دوازدهم که قدیم بهش پیش2 میگفتن آسون ترین قسمت فیزیک هست به خصوص 2 فصل آخر حیف از دست بدیشون

----------


## _Aramesh_

> اگر فقط 50 درصد مباحث رو بخونی میتونی  30-35 درصد بزنی...با این درصد کارت راه میفته؟
> قسمت دوم فیزیک دوازدهم که قدیم بهش پیش2 میگفتن آسون ترین قسمت فیزیک هست به خصوص 2 فصل آخر حیف از دست بدیشون





> به نظر من هنوز هم وقت داری برای خوندنشون مثلا من فیزیک کلا خوب نخوندم تازه شروع کرد. میتونی 2ساعت شبا دیرتر بخوابی اونارو جبران کنی یا .... با یه برنامه ریزی خوب برو جلو  هر مبحثی که نخوندی برو تو الا تدریسشو رایگان نگاه کن





> من خودم ریاضی و فیزیک رو به طور کامل از دی شروع کردم، موج ریاضی و فیزیک رو گرفتم از رو همون ها کار میکنم فیزیک گزینه دو رو فقط فصل 4 دهم اش رو فرصت کردم کار کنم با موج صد زدم تراز 10000 داد به نظر من وقت میکنی همه رو بخونی و ریاضی هم باید بخونی چون ربط داره





> اگه تصمیم گرفتی فصلی رو کنار بذاری اون فصلها رو از جمعبندی بخون تستهاشو از همون جمعبندی بزن.
> چون میبینی یک سوال سخت از مبحثی که خوندی میاد و یک سوال ساده از اون مبحثی که نخوندی میاد بعد پشیمون میشی.
> فیزیک و ریاضی رو باید تو تست یاد گرفت ممکنه اول بخونی نفهمی تست که بزنی می فهمی قضیه از چه قراره.
> ذهنتونو درگیر مسئله کنین اینقدر به خودتون تلقین نکنین بدون معلم نمیتونم یاد بگیرم. هر چی که برای آموزش نیاز هست تو این کتابهای کمک آموزشی گفته شده همشون به شکل خودآموز نوشته شدن.


ممنون از لطف همتون که وقت گذاشتید و جواب دادید
پس تلاشمو میکنم کلش رو با کیفیت بخونم .
همگی موفق باشید :Yahoo (81):

----------

